# Kitchen vocabulary



## gab9

How do we say this 2 words :

-Pan steam : מאדח ירקות or מאדה ירקות ?
-Pan : מחבת or סיר ?
-Peeper : מְפַלְפֶּלֶת or מציץ ?

Because I am bit confused with some vocabulary page that I found French/Hebrew 

http://www.morim.com/kit4.PDF

Thanks in Advance,
Cordially


----------



## origumi

Seems that there are two kinds of translation issues: from French to Hebrew in the vocabulary, from French to English in the post.

* מאדח should be מאדה, looks like a mistake (not just a typo) in the vocabulary.
* Casserole (as cooking equipment) is not מחבת. The Hebrew word is usually קדרה.
* Pan is מחבת.
* Poivrier (as pepper cylinder, pepper mill, and alike) is not "peeper". Hebrew מפלפלת may be OK with one caveat: Hebrew speakers do not use this term. כלי לפלפל or simply הפלפל (on the table) are better.


----------



## gab9

So מַחֲבַת is like skillet ?

And הפלפל  how do you pronounce it like that hafalpel ?

Thank you so much Origumi,


----------



## arbelyoni

origumi said:


> * Poivrier (as pepper cylinder, pepper mill, and alike) is not "peeper". Hebrew מפלפלת may be OK with one caveat: Hebrew speakers do not use this term. כלי לפלפל or simply הפלפל (on the table) are better.


I never heard of מפלפלת, but פלפליה (like מלחיה) is pretty common. I agree that הפלפל and המלח are a lot more common colloquially.


gab9 said:


> And הפלפל  how do you pronounce it like that hafalpel ?


הַפִּלְפֵּל /happilpel/, just the word פלפל with the definite article ה.


----------



## Drink

arbelyoni said:


> I never heard of מפלפלת



That's too bad, it would have been my favorite option.


----------



## origumi

arbelyoni said:


> I never heard of מפלפלת


I don't know if such word exists, it appears in the referenced vocabulary (PDF file) and makes sense. פלפלת and פלפליה as well, yet none of the three is popular.

The Academia offers מבזקת פלפל and ממלחה, I'm sure they know it's ridiculous.
http://hebrew-academy.org.il/2011/09/15/מילים-לשולחן-החג/


----------



## Drink

origumi said:


> The Academia offers מבזקת פלפל and ממלחה, I'm sure they know it's ridiculous.
> http://hebrew-academy.org.il/2011/09/15/מילים-לשולחן-החג/



It's only ridiculous until it catches on. Then people will wonder why they ever thought it was ridiculous.


----------



## origumi

Drink said:


> It's only ridiculous until it catches on. Then  people will wonder why they ever thought it was ridiculous.


But ממלחה (for salt) is of year 1933 and מבזקת (for pepper etc.) of 1961, so they got their chance and seem to have missed it forever.


----------



## origumi

gab9 said:


> So מַחֲבַת is like skillet ?


A good approach with such practical objects is looking for images. For example מחבת.


----------



## gab9

Good idea I will look at images on google from now.

Now it's clear for me I've got no more questions for these words.

Thanks a lot.


----------

